# I need a job done! Any takers?



## thajman (Jun 11, 2009)

I have 200 hats and 200 polos that I need embroidered. Anyone know a good place to get them done at? I already have the hats and shirts. What price range should I be looking at?


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

all depends on how many stitches are in the design.


----------



## thajman (Jun 11, 2009)

how would I find that out.


----------



## deborahcan (Sep 27, 2008)

Potential takers need to know more; i.e. where you are located, if you already have a design, is it already digitized, when you need it done, etc. 

Deborah 
Rainbow Embroidery


----------



## boll weevil (Jul 21, 2009)

Do you still need that job done?


----------

